# 360 degrees of bends in conduit



## jar546 (Jul 27, 2019)

Looks like they were at their limit.  Comments?


----------



## e hilton (Jul 27, 2019)

Whats code?   Not more than 360?   If so, they are at the limit.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 28, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Whats code?   Not more than 360?   If so, they are at the limit.



Since this is PVC, the code is NEC 352.26.  Each type of conduit has its own section to enforce this.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 28, 2019)

3__.26


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 28, 2019)

I got a new tube of wire lube in my truck, I am all set


----------



## e hilton (Jul 28, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Since this is PVC, the code is NEC 352.26.  Each type of conduit has its own section to enforce this.



You didnt answer my question.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 28, 2019)

e hilton said:


> You didnt answer my question.



What was the question that was not answered?


----------



## HForester (Jul 28, 2019)

Well, it's not really 360 degrees. Maybe about 312.4 degrees.....


----------



## Mark K (Jul 28, 2019)

Maybe the real question should be whether the required wires have been installed and whether the conduit protects those wires.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 28, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Maybe the real question should be whether the required wires have been installed and whether the conduit protects those wires.


Yes and yes.  That was part of the inspection


----------



## HForester (Jul 29, 2019)

Is the expected rooftop temperature taken into account for derating of the wiring?


----------



## e hilton (Jul 29, 2019)

jar546 said:


> What was the question that was not answered?


My question ... _Whats code? Not more than 360?_
Your response was a code paragraph.  I dont have access to that paragraph.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Agree, their at the limit. Your allowed 4-90° (1/4 bends) between pull points. Lower roof has an LB pull point and I assume the roof has a JB pull point and not another 1/4 bend?

You might be able to gig em for 352.30, conduit support if the conduit is 1-inch size or less?

Most of the solar installs her have been in metal conduit.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 29, 2019)

e hilton said:


> My question ... _Whats code? Not more than 360?_
> Your response was a code paragraph.  I dont have access to that paragraph.



 I did answer 352.26 for PVC.  There is a separate code for each type of conduit and they all line up with 3__.26  I am not sure what else you are looking for.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 29, 2019)

Just trying to get the basis of the section in text, "There shall not not be more than the equivalent of four quarter bends (360 degrees) between pull points (LB)".......I believe this to be compliant, actually, more than compliant. Assuming that the final connection is in a "pull point" or J-Box, the last bend is *NOT *90 degrees.


----------

